
Firebase's Realtime Database is currently down - theo31
https://status.firebase.google.com/incident/Realtime%20Database/18058
======
gsibble
Networking issue in us-central-1c. We're completely down.

------
akbar_khan
what the...

~~~
akbar_khan
nvm, we're all good

